# Ricardo Rodriguez An Extra In Porn?



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Taken from the Spoonyexperiment forums from Friskey


















It looks just like him. But the real kicker is that he's wearing a wrestling t-shirt, that seems like a big coincidence

Thoughts?

Edit: heres a video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuMNiZ46Vrw

Edit 2:

Ricardo also did a dating show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tjcgJFrtZU&feature=player_embedded#!
Credit to urielhurricane


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Thats my boy Ricardo!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

That has made my day. Thank you.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

If it's true, it just makes Ricardo even more of a boss!


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

It was his destiny but you already knew that!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The title got cut off on the menu so I came in, expecting him to be starring in some two bit sitcom under WWE sponsorship. Not this :lmao


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

That's hilarious. Good find.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

That is fucking hilarious! Would have laughed my head off if he was involved in boning the female pornstar. :lmao

That is so not PG!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL Ricardo is the man, I swear he's more over than Alberto.


----------



## TheUgandanMidger (Aug 7, 2010)

From his days as Dickhardo Knobriguez


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

He's obviously the next Ron Jeremy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Harriston (Apr 10, 2011)

I thought Del Rio was the one with class.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Johnny Ace: Hey Ricardo, I herd you were any extra in a porno.
Ricardo: Uhh, yes I was.
Johnny Ace: Ok. Say any of the ladies from there looking for a new job?!


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Sgt Lampshade said:


> That's hilarious. Good find.


I take no credit but I agree it is a great find


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ricardo is officially a legend. Bless this man.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

#Swag


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Now that was simply epic.. :lmao:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao Post of the month, thank you OP.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ricardo fucking owns :lmao


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Tweet this to him...


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

AMAZING LMFAOOO


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I hope this is included in a future WWE DVD release highlighting his career.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

The fact that he is wearing a wrestling t-shirt makes it so much better . great find


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Ricardo > All of the human race. 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Tweet this to him...


I dont have a twitter

Someone tweet him this thread


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Now this thread is gold.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Ricardo is the second hottest commodity in wrestling right now, yes sir.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

That's actually pretty funny. What a guy!


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

WOWWW best find ever. Ricardo is 100% the man.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

We know this holds some truth when Ricardo comes out on RAW next week in a plumbers uniform to fix K2s microphone which has oddly broken (cue commercial)


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

OP green rep is gona skyrocket.

POTY


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

Everyone tweet this picture to him. Will be hilarious


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

How much screen time did Ricardo get in that movie?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey I have seen that chick in green before.
Nasty girl


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

Better than del rio


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Hey I have seen that chick in green before.
> Nasty girl


Got a name?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

diamond kitty if my porno wisdom is correct


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah thats him for sure, he's got the same fringe :lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> The title got cut off on the menu so I came in, expecting him to be starring in some two bit sitcom under WWE sponsorship. Not this :lmao


LOL

i hope CM PUnk mentions this on RAW!


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

im marking out bro good find :lmao


----------



## KerrCartwright (Aug 29, 2011)

That is awsome! What a legend! Lol


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

This is where he was during ADR's feud with Big Show. :lmao


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Like a boss!


----------



## Oxyntas (Feb 22, 2011)

MoneyStax said:


> This is where he was during ADR's feud with Big Show. :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Chyna, then "Hogan Knows Best" and now ricardo rodriguez? porn is getting very wrestling friendly.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I don't even use twitter that much, but I'm so sending this to him. His reaction would be priceless.

Edit: Somebody beat me to it :lmao

This thread has made my day.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

TheUgandanMidger said:


> From his days as Dickhardo Knobriguez


So cheesey its untrue, but positive rep because you made me LMAO.

This is hilarious!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ricardo is legendary

But you already knew that


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

This is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol hilarious post


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

This is by far the greatest thread I've ever seen on WF. :lmao :lmao :lmao

RICARDO FTW!


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

HOF bound <3


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Cowabunga said:


> This is by far the greatest thread I've ever seen on WF. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> RICARDO FTW!


=D


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Amazing. I need to see the actual movie.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

rofl awww what a find. Nice one bobdoyle. I'll always laugh, now, whenever I see his face


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome find.


----------



## wade barrett (May 26, 2010)

100% gold great find OP


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Ricardo getting it in lol


----------



## Angelus™ (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats pretty darn hilarious


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

TheUgandanMidger said:


> From his days as Dickhardo Knobriguez


:lmao can't.. breath


----------



## mizter luberts (Sep 3, 2011)

Atta boy Ricardo !!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

At least his always greasy look fits better in that genre of film.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

My opinion of him has just increased, what a guy!!


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Walls said:


> At least his always greasy look fits better in that genre of film.


^


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Rofl


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Ricardo is Epic!

LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## Fatmanp (Aug 27, 2006)

Everybody needs to spam this to JR on twitter. He will answer it if enough people badger him lmao.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*WINNING*


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Out of curiosity... What is this porno called?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

My hero.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Guys..
Found this on youtube about Ricarrrrrrrdo Rodriguez in a porn:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuMNiZ46Vrw


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

EdEddNEddy said:


> *WINNING*


Damn the handsome bastard for having good hair


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:lmao

Oh shit, Ricardo is a fucking ledge


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

There's also a guy who I swear looks like Kofi Kingston who does porn.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Out of curiosity... What is this porno called?


Straight Double D's


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

>


Ricardo's reaction during a John Cena match.

- Vic


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

urielhurricane said:


> Guys..
> Found this on youtube about Ricarrrrrrrdo Rodriguez in a porn:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuMNiZ46Vrw


LMAO OMG the person who finds the full video deserves tons of green rep Cant stop laughing.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

AWESOME!


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

And now I will be insterrrrrrrrting my peeeeeeeenis!!!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

The teacher's reaction. :lmao


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

Ricardo is the MAN!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> Ricardo's reaction during a John Cena match.
> 
> - Vic


This should become a new meme for when Cena bores everyone.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

im not reading the first 9 damn pages

*IS THIS FOR REAL??*


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

Lmfao.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Out of curiosity... What is this porno called?


It's called "It is my Destiny!"


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

urielhurricane said:


> Guys..
> Found this on youtube about Ricarrrrrrrdo Rodriguez in a porn:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuMNiZ46Vrw


That guy's reaction at 1:10 is perfect.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow give this man a push future hall of famer!! What a damn pimp!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ricardo gets bitches.

Fact.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Out of curiosity... What is this porno called?


No clue


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i never laugh so hard, we should twitter this to WWE stars and JR...Ricardo more over than Del Ri now...Go Dickhardo Knobriguez Go


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Bringing together two glorious things in this world--porn and wrestling. Thank you, Ricardo.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Ricardo should have porn star grimmick now


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

The diva's definitely had sex with this devilishly handsome man, With the awesome hair.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

A young near jobless guy working in LA appearing in porn? Whadda surprise!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

not surprised fpalm


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Ten bucks say that 95% of all female wrestlers have at least a topless photo of themself floating around somewhere.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

To hell with Ricardo in this porn. The chick with that Banana!! O_O


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ricardo already tagged that and threw it in the bin. She's nothing without him.

Glad to see this thread gets five stars like it deserves.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

eightch inches modafuckers!! good think the video cut off when it did.

too bad ricardo didnt have any lines though.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> eightch inches modafuckers!! good think the video cut off when it did.
> 
> too bad ricardo didnt have any lines though.


I have an ERECTIONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

But you already know that


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Lmao i cant stop laughing at the teachers Facial expressions, Its so funny


----------



## Mr . k (Jun 13, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Epic ring announcer is epic.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Legend!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ricardo is the man.


*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*yeah but....why would someone put a condom on a banana and then suck it?*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Maybe candy flavored?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *yeah but....why would someone put a condom on a banana and then suck it?*


Porn: the only entertainment industry that has more storyline plot holes than wrasslin'.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG that is so not PG lol I wonder if WWE will be pissed at this. Also I wonder what Alberto Del Rio thinks of this


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

vince will push him now.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

This guy is my hero


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I think this thread should be called Ricardo Is The Man thread. Everything awesome and epic about Ricardo should go in here. I just found something else that Ricardo was in.






I think it's like some Spanish Dating Show. God damn Ricardo is epic win.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ricardo got so much swag.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Phrederic said:


> Ten bucks say that 95% of all female wrestlers have at least a topless photo of themself floating around somewhere.


Does Johnny Ace's cellphone count?


----------



## TheFirstSeason (Nov 25, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

Ricardo is the man.


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

*It's called Masterpiece of Acting Vol. 5*


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

EdEddNEddy said:


> I think this thread should be called Ricardo Is The Man thread. Everything awesome and epic about Ricardo should go in here. I just found something else that Ricardo was in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

Bobdoyle said:


> I think this thread should be called Ricardo Is The Man thread. Everything awesome and epic about Ricardo should go in here. I just found something else that Ricardo was in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learn to quote, dammit!


----------



## Diesel_124 (Feb 9, 2011)

He is the most electrifying ring announcer of all time.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Ricardo is the GOAT! 

I look forward to seeing him on tonight's RAW!


----------



## heels_r_us (Nov 4, 2009)

LAWLS, Anyone got the title of the movie?


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Bobdoyle said:


> EdEddNEddy said:
> 
> 
> > I think this thread should be called Ricardo Is The Man thread. Everything awesome and epic about Ricardo should go in here. I just found something else that Ricardo was in.
> ...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

the girl on the pic is diamond kitty


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I lOVE THIS GUY.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Things were simpler when you were masked, eh Ricardo?


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh yeah I always forget Ricardo wore a mask


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I think now we all know why he can talk like he does.

AHEM. Mi Mi Mi La La La Gotta relax those throat muscles somehow.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

one of the more over guys in the whole damn company

I'm not even going to ask how you came across this hahaha


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Further proof that Ricardo is a motherfuckin' BOSS.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

I hope this happens on RAW tonight.

CM Punk: "Tell me Ricardo. How many times did they have to re shoot because you screamed out Alberto Del Rio's name during the finish? Pipe Bomb!"


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

TempestH said:


> I hope this happens on RAW tonight.
> 
> CM Punk: "Tell me Ricardo. How many times did they have to re shoot because you screamed out Alberto Del Rio's name during the finish? Pipe Bomb!"


This comment made me lol in real life :lmao:lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriquez- The most electrifying penis in ALLLLLLLLL of Entertainment.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I hate to put some reality into this thread but I don't think this is a porn at all. At least I don't see enough proof to assume that this was a porn. I wanna say that this could be a porn because of the classroom and the girl with the cleavage but I'm not too sure about it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Vince should push Richardo after seeing this


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I assume this was all before he got to WWE...he was quite busy I guess


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Hajduk1911 said:


> I assume this was all before he got to WWE...he was quite busy I guess


It was prob back when he wore a mask


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

deary me Ricky boy


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I hate to put some reality into this thread but I don't think this is a porn at all. At least I don't see enough proof to assume that this was a porn. I wanna say that this could be a porn because of the classroom and the girl with the cleavage but I'm not too sure about it.


*You didn't see the girl giving the banana a blow job?*


----------



## heskash22 (Sep 3, 2011)

xD atta boy!


----------



## Oxyntas (Feb 22, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *You didn't see the girl giving the banana a blow job?*



:lmao:lmao


----------



## tyciol (Dec 10, 2009)

If this ends up seeing RR let go I will be mad. WWE should turn it into a bit for him instead.


----------



## TheCeNation (Aug 12, 2011)

HE LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE RICADO


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

They should make a storyline with him harassing the bimbo divas and trying to get them to starr in a movie with him.
Or atleast ask them to suck on a banana. could be his catch phrase "Suck on this banana"


----------



## Oxyntas (Feb 22, 2011)

thunderblood said:


> They should make a storyline with him harassing the bimbo divas and trying to get them to starr in a movie with him.
> Or atleast ask them to suck on a banana. could be his catch phrase "Suck on this banana"



:lmao:lmao:lmao

Epic thread is just epic .


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

This would actually get more heat for Richardo than Alberto Del Rio gets


----------



## tyciol (Dec 10, 2009)

Guys since the video in the original post got taken down due to 'nudity', someone on another forum linked this video for me. I think it remains up because they cut it short before the actual sex started:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a37I1OT4YNM





Ideally if there is a youtube-like site that allows porn someone should find and upload the entire video there. I'm not sure what though, or if we can discuss names. M-less combines to mind, or You-P.


----------



## Oxyntas (Feb 22, 2011)

tyciol said:


> Guys since the video in the original post got taken down due to 'nudity', someone on another forum linked this video for me. I think it remains up because they cut it short before the actual sex started:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a37I1OT4YNM
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong Answer !! omg i'm dying , the lolz are killing me 
:lmao:lmao


----------



## tyciol (Dec 10, 2009)

CM Punk should do something subtle like offer to hand RR a microphone but accidentally give him a banana.

Anyone remember his feud with this guy?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5ZumgMw9MI





Connor O'Brian was entertaining, perhaps he could be Sheamus' protege in the future? Or bring back Finlay.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

tyciol said:


> CM Punk should do something subtle like offer to hand RR a microphone but accidentally give him a banana.


:lmao

That would be gold


----------



## tyciol (Dec 10, 2009)

I also forgot, Ricardo in the spanse of a minute manages to defeat Miz on the Mike and A-Ri in the ring:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0oioDz3Pr4





I don't remember well but didn't he end up defeating COB during their match? I need to find the NXT clip... FOUND IT. Watching it now, not sure how it ended even though I saw this on TheScore...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXDcAfzGsqo





Too bad he never clashed with Brodus Clay, probably would have beaten him too.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Phrederic said:


> Ten bucks say that 95% of all female wrestlers have at least a topless photo of themself floating around somewhere.


Dude... 95% of _females_ have at least a topless picture floating around somewhere.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hahhaa yes Ricardo!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i know hindsight is a wonderful thing, but ric-rod does have a "porno extra" type slighty seedy look about him.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

GOtta love him


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck BOSS of a man


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> RICAEDO IS A REAL BOSS


So epic


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Has he acknowledged this on Twitter? (his tweets are protected)


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't see the video...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Why the fuck is this thread down to four stars now? Are you gay?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

rep to whoever sends me the first video!


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

I wanna see the video, but man Ricardo you rule should be undisputed instead


----------



## Simon_Belmont (Aug 1, 2011)

Ricardo should be champion not Del Rio.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah Richardo should be the champion not Alberto Del Rio


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ricardo's the man.


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *You didn't see the girl giving the banana a blow job?*


the video was taken down from youtube.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> rep to whoever sends me the first video!







Give me my rep 8*D


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

FUCKING BOSS


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

TheUgandanMidger said:


> From his days as Dickhardo Knobriguez


well played Sir


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh...Wow!...Ricardo Rodriguez was an extra in a porn flick...Such an accomplishment with a high rate of difficulty...Let's give the dude a golden dildo...fpalm


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

holy sh*t i actually watch that spanish show sometimes.. (because i speak/understand spanish)
thanks for posting 

ricardo should be the next rico suave (sorta a val venis big dick johnson) gimmick


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ain't gonna lie, i want ricardo to sing at my wedding


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> Give me my rep 8*D


yeah rep's coming to you!

The video won't stay on YouTube for long unless you cut out that banana blowjob though.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Straight Double D's


Holy shit, this guy's hit the jackpot. That's the name of the porno.


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

haha that is gold!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Richardo is a pimp


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

He looked like an extra in a porno the entire time he was on TV this past Monday. Raising the eyebrow and making hilarious faces in the background during the backstage segments with ADR were hilarious


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

ny more video's the you tube one has been taken down


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

NonCentz said:


> He looked like an extra in a porno the entire time he was on TV this past Monday. Raising the eyebrow and making hilarious faces in the background during the backstage segments with ADR were hilarious


He's had practice

Also I dont know anymore videos


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3wD1cEhL2Y&feature=related

Ricardo saying whats up


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Good find, I'm laughing.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

cracka


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Lok said:


> Good find, I'm laughing.


Welcome!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Hahaha. I've always been a huge fan of Ricardo, but this makes him even more awesome.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ricardo saying whats up to R Truth is funny


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The word epic is tossed around a lot these days. But this.... ....true epicness.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ricardo is epic


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

BobDoyle, I love you.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

RonBurgundy01 said:


> BobDoyle, I love you.


Ty


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## mizter luberts (Sep 3, 2011)

Hahah I love how many comments this got. Just shows Ricardo's real epicness.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

:lmao that's epic!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

That move was epic by Ricardo


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

LMAO! Is he a pornstar announcer too?  Imagine him yelling pornstar's names during action.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I would mark out if he annouced his porn star name


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Bump for The Rod


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> Oh...Wow!...Ricardo Rodriguez was an extra in a porn flick...Such an accomplishment with a high rate of difficulty...Let's give the dude a golden dildo...fpalm


...have you or anyone you've known ever been an extra in a porno? Thought not.


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

WHERES THE VIDEOOOO


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

That's funny, lmao


----------



## Johnny Thor (Jun 28, 2011)

Searching for his real name brings up a film called "A Spanish Fantasy (1998)". lol


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Love him even more after today


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Ricardo made Cena look good on Raw


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ricardo put over that no selling fuck Bret over on RAW Monday. He truly is humble.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Mexican milk is an aphrodisiac.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Cactus said:


> ...have you or anyone you've known ever been an extra in a porno? Thought not.


You must be 13 years old. :lmao


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Ricardo put over that no selling fuck Bret over on RAW Monday. He truly is humble.


^


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Still a boss


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

man Ricardo got bitch-slapped by Del Rio


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Brilliant that is made my day


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

This needs a bump. What.A.Lad.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Thank the Lord this came back.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

I still love this


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

This needs a bump


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Neutronic said:


> This needs a bump


no, it didn't.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Mojo Stark said:


> no, it didn't.


Ohyes it did


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Ricardo Rodriguez just earned some brownie points from me. Haha...Didn't know he had prior TV experience before he became Del Rio's ring announcer.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

chronoxiong said:


> Ricardo Rodriguez just earned some brownie points from me. Haha...Didn't know he had prior TV experience before he became Del Rio's ring announcer.


California indies are rough, gotta make money


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Still loving this thread


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a straigh guy, and I would do anything to see a Ricardo porn. It would be sooooo funny. AL-BERTO-D-EL-RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao

Epic thread is Epic


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

That is HILARIOUS.. But it also has me wondering, who would sit there getting ready to do his business, then notice some random guy and go "Hey.. Wait a second! Is that Ricardo Rodriguez??"


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

I think I love him.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

TheUgandanMidger said:


> From his days as Dickhardo Knobriguez


Haha, nice.

I have nothing else to say. I just want to post in a sweet thread.


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

Ricardo on dating show. Couldnt understand it but i dont think he won





Also just found Ricardo FCW clip. Maybe old but posting anyways


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The Ricardo Revolution is under way.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahha! Ricardo you dirty mother fucker. This made my week, hilarious.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

I love this man, that's all I have to say


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Dickhardo Knobdriguez!


----------



## kennedyniles (Oct 16, 2011)

LOL, that's hilarious!


----------



## tyciol (Dec 10, 2009)

So I just watched http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2DVed7-uSU&t=1m35s and it does look a lot like him on the right. Does anyone happen to know the title of this? I'd like to watch the whole thing to see if we can get better shots of him.

If we know the title we might also be able to find out a cast list.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, it's called 'You Just Bumped an 18-month Old Thread'.


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

In those screenshots he looks a lot like Adam Richman from Man Vs. Food :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OH MY! :cole1


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ricardo is a pimp


----------

